# Prime Rib



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, it really wasn't Prime grade, but it was Choice, bone in.

I first removed the rib bones, seasoned with my brisket rub, and put in the smoker to enjoy later.

Next, I added some rosemary, thyme, and minced garlic to a ramekin, and added olive oil to make a schmear. I let this mixture sit out for several hours to let the flavors combine and infuse the oil.

I brushed this schmear over the surface of the rib roast, and then applied a generous amount of fresh-cracked black pepper and kosher salt. I then began prepping the grill and rotisserie.

I started with a small, hot fire and added the rib roast on the spit. After an hour the fire had diminished greatly (which I wanted), and the roast continued to turn over a very low heat. It took about 3 hours to reach an internal temp of 135.

I removed from the spit and because the fire was gone by this time, I didn't need to rest. Plus, I was hungry and it looked and smelled incredible. I sliced thick and ate too much. It was fantastic. The rotisserie is definitely the way to go with a rib roast!

Sorry no pics. If you have a great prime rib recipe, please share.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh baby !!!! Might be a good thing you_ don't _have pictures !! :EAT: |-O-| :EAT:

A rotisserie...something I've always wanted !! :wink:


----------

